# عايز تدريب في شركة عز الدخيلة ؟؟ ممكن افادة



## ahmd abd elaal (21 نوفمبر 2011)

في هندسة انتاج و عايز اخد تدريب في شركة عز للدخيلة ؟ ممكن اعرف مكانها و اعمل ايه ؟؟
....... و في شركات تانية ايه كبيرة ممكن اتدرب فبها ؟؟؟ 
ممكن الافادة .....


----------



## ahmd abd elaal (25 نوفمبر 2011)

يا جماعة عييييييييب ؟! مفيش ردد ؟؟


----------



## ahmd abd elaal (26 نوفمبر 2011)

متشكرين علي حسن المعاونة :sss


----------



## علاء الحمراوي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ... أنا حاولت أخي التقدم بأوراق تدريبي في شركة عز بالأسكندرية لكن رفضوا وقالوا ان التديب هنا خاص بأبناء العاملين بالشركة ,بس الكلام ده كان من سنتين معرفش الوضع إيه دلوقت ... عندك الهيئة العربية للتصنيع (مصنع صقر) روعة جدا .. حاول تسأل هناك هتستفاد كتير.


----------



## ahmd abd elaal (30 نوفمبر 2011)

..شكرا اخي علي التعاون...
بس ممكن استفسر عن مكان عز للدخيلة و اعما ايه بالظبط ؟؟
و المصنع الهيئة ده قين بالظبط ؟؟


----------



## Ejemy (4 ديسمبر 2011)

w Ana kman Ya Reeeeeeeet


----------

